# got me a 10 point



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I got me a 10 point today looks to be about 160"s i will try to get the pick on here if i can find out how to do that.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

lets see if this works for the pic


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Congrats on the buck , I guess you didnt get the pic thing figured out?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on the kill! That sounds like a real dandy. I am looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

nice job buddy. Go-Bucks


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for putting my pic on here Rick you the man


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

nice buck tim he used a hoyt with a thunder head smack down


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

hey any time tim just help me get a deer of that calbier lol


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very very nice Deer, Thanks for the pictures. Gotta be happy with that.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

yea congrats. wow look at the rack on that thing. nice


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Yikes! that's a bruiser! nice work and congrats.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is an awesome deer! Congrats on your successful harvest! Man is that a dandy!!!!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Well that will go Ohio big buck for sure.


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good hunting!!! Get him from a stand or blind? :!


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I got him from a stand at 25 yards


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Congrates...


----------



## psychobubba (Mar 2, 2006)

nice job :!


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

May I ask what County has he Taken In? Nice Buck hope we all have a safe and sucessful year.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Congrats ohiobuck. WTG. thats a fine buck!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is another fine buck already from our OGF community! Congratulations OhioBuck!


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats on the nice buck... What county were you in?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!! Thats a really nice buck, is he on his way to the Taxidermy??


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Very Very NICE!! Congrats.... thats what im waitin for...hopefully this weekend


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone I got him in Wood county and yes he is at the Taxidermy right now. Good luck everyone


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I didn't know that they had caribeu in Ohio! Geez...that is one heck of a buck! Thanks for sharing. Congrats and I can't wait to see him when he gets back from the taxidermist.


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

What a great start to your season.Looks like you may have time to try another state.Just a suggestion but I just picked up my buck from last year and had him done in full sneak postion,this allows for alot of the shoulder to show and looks awesome also.If your interested I can get you the numbers for the mold used.shadowalker


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dang, what a porker!! Congrats on a great deer. Really nice mass on him too.
Bob


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I got the green score for my buck it was 165" 7/8s . How much do they lose when they dry? Not much I hope. Wow this relly tops my old best bow kill 145"5/8s


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job on the buck. has a nice rack


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ohiobuck said:


> I got the green score for my buck it was 165" 7/8s . How much do they lose when they dry? Not much I hope. Wow this relly tops my old best bow kill 145"5/8s


Wow that is a great score! I don't think they typically shrink much at all. M.Magis can probably comment on that as I believe he has done a lot of the scoring.

Is that score gross or net?


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Beauty, good job man, thanks for sharing the pics....BD


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Dude! Nice!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow Dude, I usually only say this to ladies but man that's a nice rack!!!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Helluva Deer...Congrats!!! :! :!


----------



## deerslayer54 (Oct 27, 2005)

congrats!!!! Very nice buck....


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

wow nice buck i wish i shot that one


----------

